# De nouveaux Bracelets



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

l’Apple Watch Sport de nouveaux bracelets, dont certains fabriqués par Hermès.


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Je prendrai le temps de faire la liste des nouveautés cet aprem. La gamme a été pas mal chamboulée.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je prendrai le temps de faire la liste des nouveautés cet aprem. La gamme a été pas mal chamboulée.



Merci


----------



## Yzelig (10 Septembre 2015)

Pas mal ! 
Je trouve pas mal le bracelet sport product Red ( pour aller avec ma SSB [emoji108])
Et le cadran horloge Hermès [emoji7]
Savez vous si le cadran sera dispo pour tous ? Ou un équivalent rectangulaire ?


----------



## jackpote (10 Septembre 2015)

Aucun des nouveaux bracelets est présenté en visuel (sur le store d'apple) sur le boitier sport Gris sidéral. 

A croire que pour ce modèle là y a uniquement le bracelets noir qui lui convient le mieux.


----------



## Yzelig (10 Septembre 2015)

Ils ont choisi de ne pas vendre cette déclinaison... Ils ont le droit. Après le fait qu'on puisse interchanger les bracelets nous laisse libre de nos envies... 
De mon côté, je ne veux pas l'associer ( le red) au boîtier gris sidéral mais au boîtier noir sidéral


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

Bon alors !

La gamme a été profondément revue sur le plan esthétique, il y a beaucoup à dire 

*Watch Sport :*
On passe de 10 modèles à 12. Seuls 4 sont d'origine : les deux argent/blancs (38 et 42mm) et les deux gris sidéral/noir (38 et 42) sont conservés.

Tous les autres sont remplacés. Exit donc les bracelets rose, vert et bleu, disponibles pour le boitier argent. Ils auront vécu 5 mois. On trouve à la place un nouveau bracelet orange (38 et 42) et un nouveau bracelet bleu plus clair (38 et 42).















Deux nouvelles couleurs de boitier apparaissent : or et or rose. Chaque couleur est dispo dans les deux tailles 38 et 42mm, mais avec des bracelets différents, contrairement aux modèles argent dont les bracelets sont dispos en deux tailles. Ces bracelets ont ceci de particulier qu'ils ont un clou coordonné au boitier. Il ne s'agit donc pas des mêmes références que ceux vendus en accessoires et qui ont tous un clou argent, mais j'y reviendrai plus loin.

Les deux modèles or rose : 38mm Lavande et 42mm Gris sable.







Les deux modèles or : 38mm Blanc antique et 42mm Bleu nuit.








Je les trouve vraiment calibrés pour une clientèle asiatique mais bon...


*Watch classique :*
On reste sur 20 modèles. Mais il y a de nombreux changements et disparitions. 11 modèles sont inchangés : les deux avec Bracelet Sport blanc (38 et 42), les Boucle Moderne bleu nuit et rose pâle (38mm), le Bracelet en Cuir matelassé gris sable (42mm), les deux Bracelets Milanais (38 et 42), et les quatre Bracelets à Maillons (deux argent 38 et 42mm et deux noir sidéral 38 et 42mm).

On perd donc 9 références, là encore au bout de quelques mois (5 mois pour les Bracelets Sport et Boucle Classique, 4 mois pour les bracelets cuir matelassé et boucle moderne, qui n'étaient dispo que depuis mi mai). Ont disparu au champ d'honneur : le Sport noir sur boitier inox en deux tailles, le Boucle Classique original en deux tailles, deux Boucle Moderne (noir et marron, en 38mm), trois Bracelet Cuir matelassé (noir, grège et bleu électrique, en 42mm).

C'est assez surprenant pour plusieurs d'entre eux. En effet le modèle inox avec Bracelet Sport noir est le modèle de démo en Apple Store, sur les stands intégrant un iPad mini... Est-ce qu'Apple va se sentir obligée de remplacer tous ces stands qui présentent désormais un produit qui n'est plus commercialisé... ? Ensuite, les deux modèles en cuir noir (Boucle moderne et Bracelet cuir) n'avaient pas été présentés en septembre 2014. Ils avaient été présentés par Apple en mars 2015, en complément des modèles originaux. Ils avaient dû être jugés utiles entre la présentation et la commercialisation et ils sont étrangement supprimés 4 mois plus tard...

Les 9 nouveaux venus remplacement parfois les anciens modèles :
Le modèle avec Bracelet Sport noir gagne un boitier noir sidéral (sans surcoût... ça fera plaisir aux acheteurs du modèle à Maillons noir sidéral, plus cher que le inox et aux acheteurs des anciens modèles inox Bracelet Sport noir...). Il est dispo en 38 et 42, comme le modèle qu'il remplace (et perso je le trouve très beau, c'est un futur hit...). À noter que le clou est noir, comme sur le modèle Sport (il était argent avant, sur le modèle inox).








Un nouveau modèle Sport voit le jour : le (Product)RED, en 38 et 42mm. Dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas poussé jusqu'à lui mettre un insert de couronne rouge, comme sur le modèle Edition rouge. Mais cette couleur manquait à la gamme, c'est une bonne nouvelle.








Le modèle avec Bracelet Boucle Classique évolue sensiblement. L'attache reste la même, mais le cuir est différent. Il est doublé en coloris Havane, et le bord est fileté. C'est moins sobre, moins Apple je trouve. Mais ça ne manque pas de raffinement (ce qui à ce prix n'est pas franchement une mauvaise chose...) et une nouvelle couleur apparait, en complément du noir qui remplace les anciens modèles.















Et enfin, un changement plus subtil : le Bracelet Cuir matelassé bleu électrique est remplacé par un modèle bleu nuit. La différence est très légère sur les images... D'ailleurs le bracelet est indiqué comme nouveau par endroits, mais pas à d'autres... Il faudra comparer en Apple store pour déterminer si c'est un bête changement de nom ou si la couleur a bien changé.





*Watch Edition :*
On reste sur 8 modèles. Deux ont été modifiés. Les 4 modèles à Bracelet Sport sont inchangés (or rose bracelet blanc 38 et 42, or jaune bracelet noir 38 et 42), tout comme les deux modèles à Bracelet Boucle moderne (gris rose et rouge, en 38mm).

Seuls les deux modèles 42mm Boucle classique ont évolué. L'un des deux (le noir) change juste de bracelet, pour récupérer le nouveau bicolore aux bords filetés. Le second change totalement : le bracelet bleu nuit a droit au même traitement que le noir, mais le boitier passe de l'or jaune à l'or rose. À noter que les bracelets ont un traitement différent de ceux des modèles classiques : ils sont surpiqués, en ton sur ton.







L'équilibre est ainsi rétabli dans cette gamme, où l'on avait avant trois modèles en or rose pour cinq en or jaune. Aujourd'hui, la répartition est parfaite : deux 38mm or rose, deux 38mm or jaune, deux 42mm or jaune, deux 42mm or rose. Et quatre modèles Sport et autre modèles cuir.


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

*Bracelets :*
Pour les bracelets vendus à l'unité c'est un peu confus...

Il y a 16 versions pour le Sport (en 38 ou en 42). Contre 6 avant... On retrouve les blancs clou inox et les noirs avec clou noir sidéral ou inox, inchangés. Deux modèles me laissent circonspect... Le vert et le rose qui à mon avis sont les anciens... Si quelqu'un a les références des originaux, ça peut être intéressant de vérifier (références MJ4U2 et MJ4T2 actuellement). J'ai regardé sur un obscure site russe, qui a tous les anciens modèles en vente, et ces références y sont. Or sur ce site, aucune des nouvelles références de bracelets ne renvoie de réponse. S'il s'avère que ce sont bien les anciens, ça veut dire que seul le bracelet bleu original a été supprimé.

Pour les nouveautés, on a :
Noyer clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité)




Gris sable clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec ce clou)




Blanc antique clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec ce clou)




Bleu clou argent (vendu sur un modèle Sport)




Nuage clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité)




Turquoise clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité)




Bleu nuit clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec ce clou)




Rose poudré (exclusivité vente à l'unité)




Lavande clou inox (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec ce clou)




Orange clou inox (vendu sur un modèle Sport)




Rouge (Product)RED (vendu sur un modèle classique)





Ensuite... On a le nouveau Boucle Classique. Les deux coloris sont vendus à l'unité, dans les deux tailles (38 et 42), et l'ancien modèle noir n'est plus commercialisé.








Le Bracelet Cuir 42mm c'est compliqué... Les anciens bracelets Noir et Grège sont toujours vendus à l'unité. L'ancien Bleu électrique n'est plus commercialisé et le nouveau Bleu nuit le remplace. Je viens de regarder sur mon site russe et la référence est nouvelle, ce qui laisse entendre qu'il s'agit bien d'une nouvelle couleur et pas seulement d'un nouveau nom (pour harmoniser avec le Boucle Moderne bleu nuit et le Boucle Classique bleu nuit de la Edition, par exemple). À confirmer cependant.





Le bracelet Boucle Moderne est lui inchangé en achat à l'unité. Les deux modèles noir et marron qui ne sont plus vendus sur des montres complètes sont toujours dispo sur le store.

Enfin, le Bracelet à Maillons noir sidéral est maintenant dispo à l'achat à l'unité (en 38 et 42).





Pour récapituler, il y a donc 5 références qui ont totalement disparu du catalogue : le Sport bleu en 38 et 42, le Boucle Classique première génération en 38 et 42 et le Bracelet Cuir 42mm bleu électrique. Tous les autres modèles, s'ils ne sont plus commercialisés sur des montres complètes sont toujours dispo à l'unité. Au moins le temps que les stocks se vident...


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

*Apple Watch Hermès :*

Ces modèles ne seront pas vendus dans tous les Apple store. En Europe seuls 7 en disposeront, en plus des boutiques Hermès. En France on ne la trouvera qu'à Paris (deux boutiques Hermès et l'Apple store des galeries)

Il y a trois modèles de bracelet : Simple Tour (38 et 42), Double Tour (38mm) et Manchette (42mm).

Dans le détail il y a cinq Simple Tour : trois 38mm (Barénia Fauve, Noir et Capucine) et deux 42mm (Barénia Fauve et Noir).






















Il y a quatre Double Tour, tous 38mm : Barénia Fauve, Étain, Capucine et Bleu jean.



















Le modèle manchette n'existe qu'en 42mm Barénia Fauve.


----------



## jackpote (11 Septembre 2015)

Alors là magnifique travail ! 

J'avais pas vu qu'Apple avait supprimé le modèle normale bracelet sport en un modèle noir inox !


----------



## Musaran (11 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a les références des originaux, ça peut être intéressant de vérifier (références MJ4U2 et MJ4T2 actuellement)



MJ4U2ZM/A ^^





Désolé pour le sens, ce site a la con veut absolument me mettre l'image en portrait alors que je lui fournis en paysage ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2015)

@Vanton : Joli travail de présentation


----------



## Yzelig (11 Septembre 2015)

Respect Vanton


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

Musaran a dit:


> MJ4U2ZM/A ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok donc ça confirme bien que les vert et rose sont les anciennes références. Reste à savoir si Apple écoule ses stocks avant disparition ou s'ils restent produits


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2015)

Beau topo ! Merci vanton ;-)


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

[emoji6]

Cela dit j'ai beau m'être relu plusieurs fois, j'ai laissé passer des coquilles qui m'agacent


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> l’Apple Watch Sport de nouveaux bracelets, dont certains fabriqués par Hermès.



Bah et les tiens en écorce de sapin, sont pas là ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2015)

Oui pas mal, félicitation Vanton 
Je trouve que les nouveaux bracelets sont pas mal (sauf ceux d'hermes que je trouve moche et pas confortable...), et du coup ma Watch sport bleue devient une collector


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui pas mal, félicitation Vanton
> Je trouve que les nouveaux bracelets sont pas mal (sauf ceux d'hermes que je trouve moche et pas confortable...), et du coup ma Watch sport bleue devient une collector



Comment ça , pas confortable ?? 



Vanton a dit:


> [emoji6]
> 
> Cela dit j'ai beau m'être relu plusieurs fois, j'ai laissé passer des coquilles qui m'agacent



C'est a dire ?


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2015)

Bah les fermoirs qui rentrent dans la peau c'est pas top du tout.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah les fermoirs qui rentrent dans la peau c'est pas top du tout.



C'est a essayer


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2015)

Bah moi je te dis que sur mon ancienne montre j'avais ce genre de fermoir et j'avais pas le choix de laisser si je ne voulais pas que ça s'enfonce profondément dans ma peau, je suis extrêmement satisfait du bracelet sport à ce niveau la.


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment ça , pas confortable ??
> 
> 
> 
> C'est a dire ?


Quelques fautes d'orthographe ou quelques fautes de frappe


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Quelques fautes d'orthographe ou quelques fautes de frappe


un peu des deux


----------



## Vexil (15 Septembre 2015)

La FNAC va vendre les nouveaux bracelets ? (Elastomere)


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2015)

S'ils vendaient les actuels, ils vendront sans doute les nouveaux... Peut être pas toutes les références par contre


----------



## JB747 (17 Septembre 2015)

Super travail merci. 
Dommage qu'il n'y ait toujours pas d'alternative à AWsport gris sidéral, modèle le plus vendu d'ailleurs..
J'aimerais bien changer mon bracelet noir ..


----------



## Vanton (17 Septembre 2015)

Apple gagnerait à faire des clous amovibles. Par exemple en intégrant une vis à l'intérieur qui permette de le démonter. 

Comme ça on pourrait retirer le clou gris sidéral du bracelet noir et le mettre sur les autres modèles à la place de leur clou argent.


----------



## jackpote (17 Septembre 2015)

Il devrai aussi faire un version de bracelet boucle classique avec l'adaptateur gris sidéral !


----------



## Vanton (17 Septembre 2015)

À noter qu'Apple a présenté plusieurs configurations personnalisées lors de la keynote, en se gardant bien de montrer les clous...





De gauche à droite :

- watch classique noir sidéral, bracelet Sport Noyer
- watch Sport argent, bracelet Sport Rose poudré 
- watch Édition or jaune, bracelet Sport Bleu


----------



## jackpote (17 Septembre 2015)

Whouaaa t'as eu l'œil ! Très jolie la noir avec le sport noyer. Ça pourrait être pas mal avec la sport grise sidéral ?


----------



## jackpote (17 Septembre 2015)

Voilà un blog qui présent le bracelet sport Red. 

https://lokan.fr/2015/09/17/voici-l...dium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+LKnfr+(LoKan.fr)

Dommage que ça soit pas avec une Watch sport gris sidéral


----------



## Musaran (17 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Voilà un blog qui présent le bracelet sport Red.
> 
> https://lokan.fr/2015/09/17/voici-le-bracelet-product-red-pour-apple-watch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+LKnfr+(LoKan.fr)
> 
> Dommage que ça soit pas avec une Watch sport gris sidéral



D'après mon suivi UPS, le mien devrait m'être livré demain, dans la journée.
Je ferai quelques photos


----------



## jackpote (17 Septembre 2015)

Et ta Watch est une sport gris sidéral ?


----------



## Musaran (18 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Et ta Watch est une sport gris sidéral ?



Ouep ^^


----------



## jackpote (18 Septembre 2015)

Alors fait nous pleins de photos !!!!!


----------



## Musaran (18 Septembre 2015)

Et voila 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/musaran/albums/72157658772026221


----------



## jackpote (18 Septembre 2015)

Merci merci ! 

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de cet association de couleur ?


----------



## Musaran (18 Septembre 2015)

J'adore. Ça change totalement. Enfin après les goûts et les couleurs. 
J'adore aussi l'association gris sidéral + bracelet blanc, alors que des potes ne trouvent pas ça ouf.

Je regrette par contre de ne pas avoir encore WatchOS 2. En effet, j'ai l'habitude de mettre la troteuse du cadran simple, de la couleur du bracelet


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2015)

Bah le rouge était une des couleurs dispo de base...


----------



## Musaran (18 Septembre 2015)

Exact, je n'avais pas vu, j’étais resté sur les couleurs équivalentes aux couleurs de bracelets sport.

Merci ^^


----------



## Yzelig (18 Septembre 2015)

Superbe !!! 
Vivement l'arrivée du mien... Dans 15 jours max...


----------



## Baldur51 (19 Septembre 2015)

Pareil, arrivée du "Noyer" chez moi dans 15 jours


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2015)

Le noyer tu vas le monter sur une Apple Watch Sport gris sidéral ?


----------



## Baldur51 (19 Septembre 2015)

Oui oui


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2015)

Impeccable. J'attends tes photos avec impatience


----------



## Mcbm (20 Septembre 2015)

Pour moi, bracelet product red avec watch sport, je trouve l'association sympa.

Le prochain sera sans doute le bleu marine.


----------



## Baldur51 (23 Septembre 2015)

Je viens de recevoir un email d'Apple pour me confirmer l'envoi du bracelet "Noyer" livraison le 30/09, or quand je regarde le suivi UPS il me dit demain donc le 24 /09. Dès que je réceptionne le colis je vous ferais quelques photo avec ma Watch Gris sidéral.


----------



## Vanton (23 Septembre 2015)

Le rouge est une couleur que j'aime beaucoup mais j'ai quelques réserves pour un bracelet de montre... À porter au quotidien je sais pas trop


----------



## alfatech (23 Septembre 2015)

perso le bracelet "manchette" de chez Hermes me plairait bien, j'ai une montre Guess avec un bracelet de ce type et je trouve ça chouette et confortable


----------



## Baldur51 (24 Septembre 2015)

Et voila Bracelet "Noyer" ou "Wallnut" en 42 mm, sur une Watch Gris Sideral :

(je viens de rentrer chez moi donc les photos sont prises à la lumière de la pièce c'est à dire c'est pas ouf !)


----------



## fousfous (24 Septembre 2015)

Vraiment pas mal!


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2015)

C'est dur de cerner sa "vrai" couleur. Sur certaines photos il paraît foncé et sur d'autre (trop) clair. 

Merci des photos. 

Tu es satisfait de l'ensemble ?


----------



## Baldur51 (24 Septembre 2015)

Je vais prendre une photo demain en plein jour, franchement ouais je trouve vraiment le mariage super et mettre la même couleur sur le cadran je trouve que c'est le détail qui tue ! Je regrette pas mon achat c'est doux et passe-partout


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour ton retour. 

Si je peux te demander. Le meilleur serai une vidéo en bonne éclairage pour mieux se rendre compte. Mais si trop compliquer je comprends. [emoji1]


----------



## Baldur51 (24 Septembre 2015)

Il faut juste que je trouve une hébergeur gratos, mais demain avec des photos à la lumière du soleil ca sera bien mieux


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2015)

Le meilleur hébergeur gratis pour les vidéo ça reste YouTube ! 

Merci t'avance pour tes futur photos !


----------



## Baldur51 (25 Septembre 2015)

Effextivement c'est pas bête  je regarde ca dans la journee si j'ai le temps au boulot, sinon il va falloir attendre dimanche !


----------



## Baldur51 (26 Septembre 2015)

Bon j'ai pas eu le temps de prendre une vidéo, je m'en charge à l'occasion... cependant voici des photos réalisés en plein jour sous un ciel voilé :


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Septembre 2015)

Plein jour ou pas : l'appareil photo de l'iPhone n'est pas très fidèle en colorimétrie, et je doute que la plupart d'entre vous regardée leurs images sur un écran fidèle étalonné à la sonde calorimétrique....


----------



## jackpote (26 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour les photos. 
C'est vrai que c'est vraiment pas mal comme association de couleur. Classe et décontracté. 

Mais es ce que c'est plus beau que le bracelet noir ? Mouai je sais pas en fait !


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Plein jour ou pas : l'appareil photo de l'iPhone n'est pas très fidèle en colorimétrie, et je doute que la plupart d'entre vous regardée leurs images sur un écran fidèle étalonné à la sonde calorimétrique....


Maintenant les couleurs sont fidèles quand même, et pas besoin d'avoir la couleur au ton près, de toute façon pas grand monde verrai la différence.


----------



## Baldur51 (27 Septembre 2015)

Franchement je trouve les photos plutôt fidèle à ce que je perçois en vrai, en gros j'ai pas la sensibilité au point d'utiliser un étalonnage à la sonde calorimétrique.

Sinon concernant le bracelet ce qui est flagrant c'est que bracelet noir : personne ne remarque la watch au boulot, et à partir du moment ou j'ai mit le bracelet noyer directement on me demande : "C'est la montre que l'on voit à la télé ?!"
sinon moi je préfère au bracelet noir, après la ou jaimais mettre en jaune le cadran, avec ce bracelet ça ne passe pas du tout !


----------



## fousfous (27 Septembre 2015)

Bah avec le bracelet bleu je me fais encore plus repérer avec ma watch ^^


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Septembre 2015)

Bien entendue la sonde colorimetrique, tout le monde avait corrigé... Une retouche ne se fait jamais sans avoir passer un coup de sonde avant sur l'écran... Surtout ne jamais se fier à un écran non etalonné proprement... Et même comme ça les écrans restent avec des gammut limités.. Pour se rendre compte une seule soutien: voir en vrai...


----------



## fousfous (28 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Bien entendue la sonde colorimetrique, tout le monde avait corrigé... Une retouche ne se fait jamais sans avoir passer un coup de sonde avant sur l'écran... Surtout ne jamais se fier à un écran non etalonné proprement... Et même comme ça les écrans restent avec des gammut limités.. Pour se rendre compte une seule soutien: voir en vrai...


Les écrans rétina rendent très bien pourtant, c'est pas les écrans des samsung qui tirent énormément sur le bleu aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Septembre 2015)

Les écrans mobiles ont un gammut limité et surtout ne sont pas étalonnables... Ils ont tendances à sursaturer les couleurs pour avoir un rendu agréable, mais son très loin de la fidélité que l'on est en droit d'attendre dans le cas de la retouche... Aucun écran n'est intrinsèquement bon, le passage à l'étalonnage régulier (au moins mensuel, sinon plus) est obligatoire pour éviter les dérives dans le temps d'un écran... Et idéalement, l'étalonnage doit être fait dans une seul condition de lumière, toujours avec le même angle de vue...


----------



## fousfous (28 Septembre 2015)

Mais es-ce vraiment utile autant de précision pour des choses qui seront de toute façon vue avec des écrans moins bien étalonné?


----------



## terenciode (28 Septembre 2015)

Perso la seule chose que j'ai etalloné c'est mon écran externe fixe.
Pour le reste l'iphone me convient bien mieux que les ecrans trop chaud des samsungs ( mais faut avouer qu'etant plus jeune je preferai ceux de samsung, flashi ca attire l'oeil )


----------



## fousfous (28 Septembre 2015)

Même en étant plus jeune j'ai toujours trouvé les écrans samsung moche ^^


----------



## terenciode (28 Septembre 2015)

Je dis pas que je suis jeune 24 ans mais j'avoue que je les trouvais bien a l'epoque du galaxy 1.

Mais depuis quelques annees les ecrans d'iphone sont devenus les plus justes, avant ils etaient bien terne je trouve.


----------



## Yzelig (28 Septembre 2015)

Voici le rendu du product red avec la watch noir sidéral 





Juste pour info, le tour de la pomme sur mon cadran n'est pas orange mais bien rouge ( sensiblement le mal que le bracelet...)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Octobre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais es-ce vraiment utile autant de précision pour des choses qui seront de toute façon vue avec des écrans moins bien étalonné?


Je vend régulièrement à la presse des images, je ne peut pas me permettre de ne pas avoir un écran Tip  top bien réglé...

Je ne supporte plus les écrans approximatifs, et passer des heures à retoucher une photo sur un ecran dont la colorimétrie est approximative, je trouve ça juste idiot... Après ce n'est que mon avis...

C'est la même chose pour l'impression.:. On m'a proposé d'exposer au boulot, et de faire les tirages... Quand j'ai demandé comment serait tirés les fichiers, j'ai manqué de l'étouffer... L'imprimante laser couleur du boulot... J'ai refusé de massacrer mes images...


----------



## Vanton (19 Octobre 2015)

Je mets ici le lien vers un autre de mes messages, si ça peut servir :

Vraies photos Apple Watch

Au menu, du noir sidéral, du bleu nuit et du gris sable.


----------



## whocancatchme (20 Octobre 2015)

Si vous voulez je peux vous faire des photos de la Watch bracelet cuir noir reçu la semaine dernière ! Vraiment top... J'essaie de faire ca demain !


----------



## Vanton (20 Octobre 2015)

Le bracelet matelassé magnétique ? Ou le boucle classique ?


----------



## Baldur51 (21 Octobre 2015)

En attente de livraison via ALIexpress :
-Un milanais noir 
-Un cuir matelassé marron.

C'est en route depuis hier je vous tiens au jus (via photos) une fois que c'est à la maison


----------



## whocancatchme (21 Octobre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le bracelet matelassé magnétique ? Ou le boucle classique ?



Le boucle classique !


----------



## Vanton (21 Octobre 2015)

Baldur51 a dit:


> En attente de livraison via ALIexpress :
> -Un milanais noir
> -Un cuir matelassé marron.
> 
> C'est en route depuis hier je vous tiens au jus (via photos) une fois que c'est à la maison


Ce sujet parle des bracelets officiels par contre...  

Il y a un sujet dédié aux bracelets tiers où tes photos seraient parfaitement à leur place en revanche



whocancatchme a dit:


> Le boucle classique !


Cool on n'a pas encore de photos de ce nouveau modèle bicolore !


----------



## jackpote (21 Octobre 2015)

Es ce que vous savez quelle est la largeur du bracelet boucle classique modèle pour watch 38mm ? 

Aucune renseignement à ce sujet sur l'Apple store.


----------



## JB747 (21 Octobre 2015)

Suite au post de baldur51, j'ai acheté un bracelet noyer sur mon AW gris sidéral...
Et bien merci pour le conseil, j'adore ce nouvel ensemble


----------



## whocancatchme (22 Octobre 2015)

Voici le nouveau bracelet boucle noir classique.

Ce qui est dommage c'est que sur le site le marron et le noir font très classe ensemble, mais du coup porté, ça ne se voit plus... (ça parait évident mais bon....)


----------



## Baldur51 (24 Octobre 2015)

JB747 a dit:


> Suite au post de baldur51, j'ai acheté un bracelet noyer sur mon AW gris sidéral...
> Et bien merci pour le conseil, j'adore ce nouvel ensemble



Super content d'avoir été utile ! tu va vraiment pas regretter =)


----------



## Macounette (28 Décembre 2015)

JB747 a dit:


> Suite au post de baldur51, j'ai acheté un bracelet noyer sur mon AW gris sidéral...
> Et bien merci pour le conseil, j'adore ce nouvel ensemble


J'hésite justement à me procurer cette couleur-là en 2ème bracelet !  j'ai aussi une AWS mais silver… du coup je me demande ce que cela donne en vrai. Est-ce vraiment un marron clair, genre "café au lait" ou bien plutôt beige?


----------



## jackpote (28 Décembre 2015)

Moi aussi je voudrais me le prendre mais ça m'énerve de ne pas avoir le clou noir sur ce bracelet ...


----------



## Vanton (28 Décembre 2015)

Ils auraient dû prévoir un clou amovible qu'on puisse balader d'un bracelet à l'autre. Pour les boîtiers gris sidéral, or et or rose ça aurait été un vrai plus


----------



## Macounette (28 Décembre 2015)

En effet, dommage qu'ils ne fassent pas les clous dans les différentes versions de métal ! Je suis d'ailleurs étonnée que le perfectionnisme d'Apple ait laissé passer cela, même si d'un point de vue logistique, c'est un cauchemar à gérer.


----------



## Macounette (28 Décembre 2015)

Pour finir j'ai craqué sur le bracelet "noyer", il est très classe, un chouia plus clair que ce je pensais mais ça rend très bien même avec le boîtier argenté. En fait c'est un beige un peu plus foncé, mais nettement plus clair que ce que l'emballage pourrait laisser supposer.


----------



## Vanton (28 Décembre 2015)

J'avais fait le calcul et au lancement il y avait plus de 60 références de bracelets... J'ai pas refait le calcul depuis les modifs de septembre et l'ajout des nombreux bracelets Sport. 

Mais ça doit être un sacré défi logistique oui



Macounette a dit:


> Pour finir j'ai craqué sur le bracelet "noyer", il est très classe, un chouia plus clair que ce je pensais mais ça rend très bien même avec le boîtier argenté. En fait c'est un beige un peu plus foncé, mais nettement plus clair que ce que l'emballage pourrait laisser supposer.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 107924


Marrant on dirait qu'il est gris sur tes photos


----------



## Macounette (28 Décembre 2015)

Eh oui pour une fois le Moumou il a raison… colorimétrie, écrans non-calibrés, etc. La photo est effectivement plus "froide" que la réalité. C'est une couleur beige...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Eh oui pour une fois le Moumou il a raison… colorimétrie, écrans non-calibrés, etc. La photo est effectivement plus "froide" que la réalité. C'est une couleur beige...


Je remplacerai le "pour une fois" pas un @comme d'habitude"...


----------



## Vanton (29 Décembre 2015)

Tu aurais dû faire ta photo sur fond blanc...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu aurais dû faire ta photo sur fond blanc...


Pas forcément... Il n'y aurai pas plus de gris neutre pour faire la mesure de balance des blancs...

Pour avoir des couleurs fidèles, toute la chaîne doit être étalonnée (appareil photo avec une simple carte de gris neutre à minima pour la température de couleur en fonction de l'éclairage), un éclairage homogène (pas 3 sources différentes avec des températures différentes), un écran avec un gammut étendue étalonné à la sonde, éventuellement une imprimante étalonne au spectrophotomètre... Dans ce cas les couleurs seront relativement fidèles...

Mais faire une photo sur fond blanc risque juste de décaler la mesure de température de couleurs... L'étalonnage se fait sur un gros précis, surtout pas sur de blanc (qui en plus risque de fausser la mesure d'exposition en fonction de la façon de réaliser la mesure...).


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je remplacerai le "pour une fois" pas un @comme d'habitude"...


Nan nan nan… no chance…. 



Moumou92 a dit:


> Pas forcément... Il n'y aurai pas plus de gris neutre pour faire la mesure de balance des blancs...
> 
> Pour avoir des couleurs fidèles, (… … …)


… mais au secours !!  ça y est j'ai la tête qui explose….   

mea culpa, je t'ai tendu la perche avec mon histoire de photo


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2019)

Apple vend à un tarif très onéreux son bracelet boucle sport pour Apple Watch 4
Mais je n’en trouve pas ailleurs


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2019)

Il existe pourtant bon nombre de contrefaçons des bracelets officiels... Sur eBay ou d’autres sites asiatiques ça pullule.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Il existe pourtant bon nombre de contrefaçons des bracelets officiels... Sur eBay ou d’autres sites asiatiques ça pullule.


Ça donne quoi en qualité ?
Pour l’Apple Watch 4 en 44 , il faut impérativement pour ce modèle où ceux pour l’Apple Watch 40 sont les mêmes ?


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2019)

C’est 38->40 et 42->44. Si tu pars sur une 44 regarde dont les bracelets 42 et 44 uniquement. 

Il y a une subtilité... La forme du boîtier est différente entre les deux générations. Les bracelets 42 sont dont « compatibles » avec les boîtiers 44, dixit Apple, qui prend bien soin de distinguer les modèles 42 « compatibles » des modèles 44 « conçus pour la Series 4 ». 

En clair, un bracelet 42 peut s’installer sur une 44 sans aucun problème et inversement. MAIS... le rendu n’est pas parfait. 

Comme on peut aussi mettre un bracelet 38 ou 40 sur une 42 ou 44. Dans tous les cas ça « marche ». C’est juste plus ou moins heureux. 

Je me suis amusé à mettre un bracelet 42 sur ma 40, par exemple. Ça s’enclenche parfaitement mais les attaches 42 sont plus grandes et dépassent donc de chaque côté du boîtier. C’est assez bizarre. 






Entre 42 et 44 c’est beaucoup moins voyant, mais il y a quand même un défaut d’ajustement. C’est particulièrement visible sur certains bracelets mais presque imperceptible sur les modèles Sport. 

Quant à la qualité des modèles de contrefaçon vendus sur le net, c’est très très variable... Certains disent ne pas voir la différence avec les officiels, d’autres que c’est catastrophique (rarement). Mais bon si tu l’as payé 2€ je suppose que tu es moins regardant que lorsque tu l’as payé 59...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2019)

Ok donc même sur EBay 
Choisir de préférence pour la Watch 4 ?


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2019)

Si c’est du Sport ou du Sport Nike ça changera pas grand chose. Pour les autres oui je te conseille de prendre des 44 compatibles avec la Series 4


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Si c’est du Sport ou du Sport Nike ça changera pas grand chose. Pour les autres oui je te conseille de prendre des 44 compatibles avec la Series 4


Merci pour les informations 
Je vais regarder cela 
Il y en tellement 
En même temps , j’ai pas encore de montre


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

Avec la présentation de l'Apple Watch 5 ,Apple présente de nouveaux bracelets 

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2019)

Pas de révolution... Rien de neuf dans la forme. Mais quelques évolutions intéressantes.

Déjà les prix ! Quasiment tous en baisse ! ENFIN ! 

Les 4 nouveaux coloris de Sport sont assez jolis, j’aime bien le vert pinède. Et le citron givré rendra tes bien sur une peau foncée. 

Les nouveaux Boucle Sport sont sympa avec leur nouveau look tricolore ! Mais alors les bordures très claires... C’est joli mais difficilement à l’épreuve du quotidien... J’ai peur qu’ils soient déjà bien sales au bout de 3 mois. C’est dommage.

Le Sport Nike je n’en ai jamais été fan et les 3 nouveaux coloris n’y changeront pas grand chose... encore qu’on ait déjà eu pire...

Le Boucle Sport Nike je suis un peu déçu. Les trois nouveaux modèles se ressemblent beaucoup. J’aime toujours autant les bandes réfléchissantes incluses et pour le coup le bord est foncé donc ça se salira bien moins, c’est bien vu de la part d’Apple. Mais pourquoi toujours noir ? Il y a d’autres teintes foncées qui auraient pu apporter un peu de variété. 

Le Boucle moderne est quant à lui ENFIN disponible avec des attaches colorées ! Un modèle noir à attaches noir sidéral et un modèle aubergine à attaches dorées. C’est encore modeste, ça laisse très peu d’options, mais bon c’est déjà exceptionnel sachant que depuis 2015 ils n’avaient jamais adapté ce bracelet aux différents boîtiers ! D’ailleurs ces deux variantes sont magnifiques... Me feraient presque aimer le Boucle moderne !

Le bracelet en cuir magnétique jaune aurait pu être être sympa (quoique fragile à mon avis) mais je ne comprends pas trop la tranche beige... Ça n’est pas très heureux. Le havane rend bien en revanche ! Associé à un boîtier noir ça fait très masculin et moderne, j’aime beaucoup. 

Pas de changement pour les milanais si ce n’est une baisse sensible de prix bienvenue. 

Ils ressortent les vieux bracelets à maillons adaptés aux Series 3 et pas aux 4/5... C’est un peu bizarre. Les stocks ne devaient pas fondre assez vite... Mais bon sachant que l’ajustement n’est pas parfait et que le design n’est pas adapté aux nouvelles formes de boîtier, c’est un peu dommage.

Et pour finir les modèles Hermès. Le noir va cartonner, c’est une évidence ! Là encore, ENFIN des attaches noires... Même si ça n’est que sur deux modèles, c’est déjà une avancée intéressante ! Je ne suis pas un grand fan des modèles bicolores avec le motif de cordages, je trouve que ça fait un peu mémère. Mais après tout c’est Hermès donc c’est pile la cible et ça trouvera sans doute son public.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

C'est vrai que le prix est en baisse


----------

